

Fewer Industry-Funded Studies after Requirement for Independent Stat Analysis - Anon84
http://www.plosone.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pone.0013591

======
fleitz
So? I'd expect to see similar results in the other groups if they were facing
increased regulation towards publication. A study funded by Greenpeace, would
obviously not be considered industry funded, but could arguably have biases
towards Greenpeace's position.

